# Can someone move this to the Southwest area?



## adidasr (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey, whats up. My name is Aaron, I'm from Indiana and just moved to the San Diego/LA area. I just got a 91 240sx out here, (and no, I'm not jumping on the band wagon, this is my 3rd 240). I'm looking for some people out here to befriend and chill with. So if anyone wants to chill, or whatever, you can e-mail me at [email protected] or you can IM me at DmrDiggie. Talk to you all later.

Aaron


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Aaron, I'll move this to the SW forum.

Welcome to the West Side, aka the Best Side. In case you don't already know, there's a big car show at Mossy Nissan in Oceanside, which everyone is invited to. There is so much going on over the next few months that its going to be hard not to miss it.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Welcome Aaron to the boards


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hrm...Aaron is the quiet one...no response from him after we are nice enough to move his thread


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

yo Aaron


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

hey, whats up. My name is Boris and I also rock a s13 (not really jumping the bandwagon, just always regretted not buying a s13/14 instead of a 200sx se-r) with a KA24de-t (with currently busted turbo) setup. Always kewl having new 240 people around, and whenever I catch you around, it'd be cool to talk. Take care of yourself and that car guy, cause 240s are a gem to be treasured.


----------



## adidasr (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry for not posting guys, I've been learning to surf, and working a lot. Doesn't leave me a whole lot of time to review all the fourms for my obession......(sileighty....Mmmmm) I Apreciate the hospiltality and I will be back in SoCal next week (Had to come back to Indiana for a bit to take care of some unfinished buisness) Hope to meet some of you and hangout though. I'll talk to you guys later.

Aaron


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You're Alive...holy shit! 

Aaron, you going to come to Liu's going away party?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*bump, as Aaron finally found friends


----------

